# Should I cull ?



## DGHEALY (Oct 17, 2016)

Fed oxytetracycline for 1 week. Separated 5 sneezing hens. Only one other occasionally coughing. Only this hen is still coughing with no change at all. Every blue moon and I mean an hour do I hear a sneeze-maybe I have about 60 hens.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=3WgZ42SPtOs&sns=em

I guess my question at this point is should she be put down or should I keep medicating. oxytetracycline 5t/gal + electrolytes/vitamins and vet rx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No one can or should tell you what you should do because we're not there. We can recommend but that decision is yours alone.

First, sneezing does not mean there is an illness. Sneezing happens with big weather changes, dusty environments whether in the coop or farming going on nearby, irritating fumes. If there is no drainage from the nares or eyes then chances are you're treating nothing.

VetRx is a waste of money. There is nothing in it that will help cure anything. Depending on it to make a cure is putting your trust in the wrong place.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. You must be some real good detective to single out 5 hens out of 60!
In your video she's not doing anything wrong. No coughing or sneezing that I can hear.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I watched your video. I didnt hear any coughing or sneezing neither, only drawn out squawking. FYI: Respiratory diseases in poultry spread rapidly through a flock. There are other symptoms as well as coughing and sneezing; facial swelling, swollen and/or watery eyes, gurgling, head shaking, runny nostrils, reduced or stopped eating and drinking, lethargic. Additionally sick birds dont lay eggs. Since sick birds rarely drink, mixing antibiotics in water is useless. Injected antibiotics work best followed by oral administration of an antibiotic via needle-less syringe. 
I've owned Light Brahmas. In my experience with them, it seems they like to "moan" rather than "cluck" like other chickens such as RIR's, BR's etc...Since she is a young pullet, this might be her attempt at moaning, if that's the case.
I agree with Robin about VetRx, waste of money.


----------



## DGHEALY (Oct 17, 2016)

I never gave my kids Vicks vapor rub so I dont know why Im using Vet Rx. but I like the smell lol. SO you dont think that is coughing !!!!! ???? what a pain in the asss chicken she is going to be to make that racket all day long. I already have a bantam who doesn't shut up.(I read that this is like turrets or cage pacing) I dont mind, but this sounds so distressing. She seems to be gasping. it is not any type of parasite/gape worm. they are too young and they all have been treated with wazine and next week Valbazen and Ivermectin as a precaution going into winter. Never have seen a parasite in the poop. I am glad of your opinions that this is just a noisy chicken. anyone else have an opinion ???? (Thank you all so so much)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, they can challenge your patience. Add in that each one has its own personality it can be challenging until you learn each one.

Once you learn who behaves in what way you'll instantly recognize if something isn't quite right. Your greatest tool is your ears and eyes. If you suddenly don't hear from certain birds you know something is up. That's when your eyes go to work watching to see why it's different. 

Each has its own voice and you will learn who it is you're listening to without actually having to see them. I've had Silkies that would rather growl than talk in a normal chicken voice. I've got one now. When I hear that voice I know who it is.

VetRX falls right in to the Vicks category. It's to make us adults feel like we did something when, in fact, that's all it accomplishes. Making us feel good.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Forget the ivermectin and use the valbazen. Why would a parasite (worm) leave its host? The only times you'll see worms in poop is if an adult worm has died and is excreted, or there is an infestation and they have no where else to go but out the rear end. The valbazen will take care of all types of worms, including flukes and lower forms of cocci.


----------



## DGHEALY (Oct 17, 2016)

How about mites? I was using ivermectin for mites


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

DGHEALY said:


> How about mites? I was using ivermectin for mites


I use ivermectin for lice, and it works quite well, but haven't tried it for mites. For mites it might be best to use permethrin spray or powder.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

For lice or mites, I get powder called Sevin for dusting vegetables. 5%. Or poultry dust. Yes some chickens have a weird moan. It's a good thing that you questioned it and did something.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ivermectin works great on mites. Works great for scaly leg mites too.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> For lice or mites, I get powder called Sevin for dusting vegetables. 5%. Or poultry dust. Yes some chickens have a weird moan. It's a good thing that you questioned it and did something.


Did you know that the Northern Fowl mite in some parts of California is showing resistance to the active ingredient in Sevin? I used to use it, but switched after I read an article published by UC Davis. Still works on lice I think, but ivermectin is so much easier than dusting, so that's why I use it now.

http://anrcatalog.ucanr.edu/pdf/8162.pdf


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont recommend sevin nor ivermectin nor eprinex. Sevin dust IS showing resistance. The carbaryl in the dust was ineffective in treating a minor lice problem in my chickens last year.
When treating external parasites, you MUST also treat inside the hen house, nests and roosts. You cant do that with ivermectin.
I purchased Hi Yield brand Garden and Livestock dust at Ace Hardware and dusted my birds and inside the hen houses. The Hi Yield dust contains permethrin and it killed the lice, no problems since. It is also cheaper than sevin dust and much cheaper than ivermectin or eprinex.
People have used ivermectin and eprinex to treat external parasites and internal parasites in poultry for years. Due to their overuse to treat external parasites in poultry, both products are ineffective in treating poultry internal parasites. Using ivermectin to treat external parasites also has a 30 day withdrawal period. That's how long it stays in the bloodstream in poultry.
Avermectins including ivermectin are used in prevention of fleas and worms in dogs for 30 days.
More products that are available to treat external parasites inside hen houses are Revap EC and Permectrin ll and have longer residual effect. 
I've also sprayed bleachwater in emergencies in hen houses for quick kill, but there isnt any residual effect and needs follow up with one of the other products I mentioned. It also requires change out of bedding, including new nesting material.


----------



## DGHEALY (Oct 17, 2016)

seven is not a choice. Kills bees/ in the winter, maybe, when no bees are out


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

DGHEALY said:


> seven is not a choice. Kills bees/ in the winter, maybe, when no bees are out


I think all the pesticides used to treat mites/lice are highly toxic to bees.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sevin may kill bees, but how does sprinkling sevin on chickens get to bees? I would think that garden use would be worse and that's mostly what it's used for. I don't see how it's safer to use permethrin since that is bug killer .


----------

